# Live AIS and VHF Harbour control



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Just a post that might (doubt it but hey ho....!) be of interest to Sparkies and all those with an interest in shipping. Like me. An anorak....

Just managed to tie up both live AIS and harbour control. Took some findfing. Alas, it is in olland as the UK don't seem to do this very well - that is live radio traffic and the means in which to plot the ships you hear.

The VHF comes from harbour control at Ijmuiden - http://members.home.nl/krid/livescanner.html

The AIS from Ijmuiden area - http://www.scannernet.nl/AIS Google.html

Put the two together and you have a reasonable picture of what is going on. Like the 'Far Grimshader' due to arrive at the pilot station at 21.00 tonight although she is not yet (18.40) on the plot.

Can anyone tell me why the UK will not allow such a tie up between the AIS we can see - such as the Liverpool / Irish sea AIS when 'Riverdance' was having its head - and what we could hear, should a suitably equipped marine VHF was available for broadcast over the net?

Jonty


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

thanks for the info jonty


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Forgot to say, I know that the Interception of Communications Act/ (is it 1948?) applies to communications - but surely there must be a way around it? Imagine having live VHF whilst on AIS - unbelievable!

Jonty


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

ddraigmor said:


> Imagine having live VHF whilst on AIS - unbelievable!
> 
> Jonty


Who'd have believed it!!!!(Jester) (Jester)


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Is that cryptic Coastie? It's OK on you lot living by thesea - have pity on is stranded in the middle of the Cotswolds who can get all the airband an anorak can dream about (mil and civ, V and UHF) but ships?

Jonty


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Was being sarcastic, Jonty!!


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah I know! 

Jonty


----------



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

Jonty, 

If the Aviation World can allow it, I dont know why the Marine World can't., I agree with you.


----------



## norman.r (Apr 25, 2006)

I have a vhf scanner which I have set to all the marine bands on the Mersey so when I log on to ais.liverpool I can also listen to vhf traffic. Handy.
Norman


----------



## Lifeboat1721 (Mar 15, 2007)

athinai said:


> Jonty,
> 
> Whilst generally tolerated it is Illegal in the UK for any Unlicensed person to listen to Civil Air, and Marine transmissions. That guys is a fact of *LAW*
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Lifeboat,

I know it is: I wrote the 'Scanning' column in 'Shortwave Magazine' for four years ages ago!

I also have the MF and VHF Restricted (very well out of date now!) so no worries on Marine. Just wonder how it would work if we could have live AIS feeds? 

I know it's frowned on but when RAF bases give you the 'right' to listen in - The RAF Police have brought in a voluntary registration scheme on one of the bases down here which means you register to be on the perimiter - and they will ask for it. If you haven't got the registration card....covers photography and mil band scanners...

Would be a great idea to have a live AIS plus radio traffic!

Jonty


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

ddraigmor said:


> ............................Would be a great idea to have a live AIS plus radio traffic!................................Jonty


Hmm!!(Jester)


----------



## vasco (Dec 27, 2007)

_I also have the MF and VHF Restricted (very well out of date now!) so no worries on Marine. Just wonder how it would work if we could have live AIS feeds? _

If before about 2000 you may not have a licence. The whole system changed for the worse when GMDSS was introduced, although things have improved lately.


----------



## Lifeboat1721 (Mar 15, 2007)

ddraigmor said:


> Lifeboat,
> 
> I know it is: I wrote the 'Scanning' column in 'Shortwave Magazine' for four years ages ago!
> 
> ...


Thanks Jonty,

Nice to Talk withs some one who does know the risk's of scanning (Cloud) 

There are Still a lot of people out there who don't, I have just sold of my 2mt radios as I lost My big beam and colinear antenna the same night the Riverdance had problems, I was in the Shack when the Colinear snapped, I find that there are a lot of idiots on Amateur radio especially they are tending to use as CB which is NOT what I did a 12 month course for (Cloud) 

It is interesting re the RAF bases it is what they would call a Grey area if it came to court.

Regards Ian


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Vasco,

Whoops - then I am 'out of date' as I was pre-GMDSS!

Lifeboat, yes - ione of the reasons I did not go for the ham license was due to a huge wave of ex CB'ers going for it at the same time. Most passed - and 2m is a bit like the early days of CB with none of the courtesy shown by the old G and GW licensees I admired. Besides, why get a license when you can use PMR via an internet gateway and get the world?

My uncle and cousin are stil on - both fully licensed - and they keep trying to cajole me into doing it but.....really have lost the interest.

Scanning is a grey area for sure but the RAF Police decided the best way to control perimeter scanners and photogs was to offer a registration card. It shows where you can watch aircraft without being a pain or in the way of the emergenmcy services, in return for which youi agree to hand over personal details. Most of the anoraks I know signed up - and to be fair to the RAF Police, once they 'know' who you are, they tend to leave you alone.

Also, as ex lifeboat crew, if I am down home and there is a shout, I clip the scanner to my belt and use an earpiece - that way I don't attract attention and alow the lads to get on with their job without distcation. I know - from past experience - how anoying it is to be on a shout (left behind as shore crew) and listening to half a dozen scanners blasting away from the crowd outside the shed - especially as our own VHF was on speaker for the benefit of the crew hanging 'round waiting to see what was going on!

Jonty


----------



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi Ian,
Is it Illegal to sell Scanning equipment in the UK., I noticed Hundreds of Adds for Marine/Aviation/and all band receivers over the years, I never saw any warnings, ''You must have a Liscence'' Its Strange How Things have changed and I am Genuinely surprised., Not having lived in the UK since 1969, except for visits etc., 
Regards/


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

always was the case Athenai...........

always will be.

its one of those "dogs laws".......you dont know you have done wrong untill you are punished.

not illegal to sell.........merely use without licence.

having said that....... i suppose that applies to cars, but the laws governing cars are better understood by their users.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Athinai,

Baxk then, when I was going for the lessons, the CB operators did give the hobby a bad name and it looked like nothing would change, apart from the fact you hasd a license....

2m is dead where I live. HF was pretty much alive but I gave up on HF ages ago!

It is a lovely hobby, I do not doubt that, but when I was giving it thought there were too many ex 'Pedal to the metal, hot dog, this is rubber duck' type characters intent on ousting 'the snobs' of the amatuer world.

Personally, I think anyone who can afford to continue in it or wishes to take it up for the original reasons deserves admiration.

Jonty


----------



## Lifeboat1721 (Mar 15, 2007)

athinai said:


> Hi Ian,
> Is it Illegal to sell Scanning equipment in the UK., I noticed Hundreds of Adds for Marine/Aviation/and all band receivers over the years, I never saw any warnings, ''You must have a Liscence'' Its Strange How Things have changed and I am Genuinely surprised., Not having lived in the UK since 1969, except for visits etc.,
> Regards/


Hi Athinai,

At the moment it is not Illegal to sell scanners in the UK.

It is one of these stupid gray areas of UK law you can own one but you are not supposed to use on Marine or Air band, And if you are thinking of buying one read all the spec carefully.

I am not an expert in scanners but I have had them for a few years P.M if you want my advice as I feel we are drifting of the point of this thread.

Ian


----------



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi R651400, Jonty, Ian,

Gentlemen/
Thanks for the above updates, Very Much appreciated, I only operate HF nowadays and I use it primarily for Skeds with guys I know for over 40 years, mostly States-side. And It came in very handy when I used to do relif trips to sea, again some moons ago. 
Regards/


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Go to any major UK airport or air display and there will be dozens, if not hundreds of enthusiasts with scanners. Most know it is illegal to use, but for years the authorities have turned a blind eye. I've never had any problems. I usually take my scanner on holiday to listen to marine broadcasts, but now mainly use at home too to listen to aviation overflights. There are also several internet groups dedicated to ACARS which tie up airband VHF transmissions with tracking software. None of these have any problems either.


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Is anyone having a problem accessing AIS Liverpool recently. My attempts over the past two days result in "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage".


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm still getting *this* one but I haven't explored it lately.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Good news..AIS Liverpool is up and running again. Checked at 0940 this morning

Rab T


----------

